# Canon Rebel T4i/650D Video Test



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Jun 20, 2012)

I picked up my Canon Rebel T4i/650D at my local brick and mortar and did a quick video test to evaluate the video quality and the newly fangled touchscreen LCD. I did not have time to try out the new Hybrid AF tracking system because the sun was quickly fading.

The video quality was just as good as the previous T3i. I was hesitant to like the touchscreen at first but it comes handy when choosing and magnifying a focus point quickly. Other than that, the T4i is quite amazing for a Rebel.

You can view my video test on my Youtube channel here...

Canon EOS Rebel T4i Video Test

You can read my brief video evaluation here on my PhotoBlog...

http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/...anon-eos-rebel-t4i650d-video-test.html

I also created a modified .plist for the Canon E-1 Movie plugin v1.3 for Final Cut Pro for the Canon Rebel T4i/650D. I attached the .plist to this post for closer viewing and the instructions are listed in my photoblog link above.

Enjoy!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you use the touchscreen with a longer lens? I had a sony hdv/dvcam A1 which had touch screen and even with the slightest contact the camera wobbled at telephoto. 

I wish Canon would introduce lanc control off camera, maybe the stm lenses are a move towards that?

Did you use the quality scale setting? Interested to see if you can attain a higher bitrate than with T3i.


----------

